
Recursion Pharmaceuticals releases 450GB of Covid-19 microscopy images - andrewdblevins
https://www.rxrx.ai/rxrx19
======
mrefish
This is the dataset behind Recursion's preprint paper _Identification of
potential treatments for COVID-19 through artificial intelligence-enabled
phenomic analysis of human cells infected with SARS-CoV-2_
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.21.054387v1](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.21.054387v1)

------
rjurney
Holy shit!

